# Progynova side effects - help please



## loulouh79 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi everyone 

I've start down reg and I'm on progynova although I seem to be having bad headaches and super tired I'm only on 2mg for 3 days then 4mg for 3 days increasing to 8mg over time. 

I've also and please accept my apologies but had awful clotted period is that because the progynova is thickening up my lining  

Just a bit worried if anyone could advise from their experiences I'd be grateful. Xx


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello.

Just seen this post rather late.

Same drugs, I feel horrid!

:/

Hope your well x

Bridge


----------

